# Rare Guppies



## eanastasio (Feb 12, 2017)

fireshadow2000 said:


> I'm looking to invest in a strain of guppies that can make their money back and aren't common ones like the ones in stores. Are there any types you guys would recommend? I know black Moscow guppies are sought after but I can't find any.




I'm by no means an expert. But having had some experience breeding guppies years ago I was looking into the same thing. Look for sellers that have won and placed at the IGFA (International Fancy Guppy Association) there's some really striking, and pricey ones out there. I was looking at this site. Seems pretty legit. http://www.qualityguppies.net/ Let me know if you find anymore info out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

This is the best guide I've found on breeding fish for profit. The problem is that the majority of fish breed so prolifically that you run out of buyers and you end up having to give the fry away for free before they eat you out of house and home. If you're selling online, you have to worry about shipping and the fact that anyone who buys your fish becomes a potential competitor. If you're selling locally, you have to limit yourself to fish that are liked by lots of people in your area. 

It can be done, but I suggest choosing a fish you really like and creating a demand for it rather than being stuck with tanks full of fish that are popular with everyone but you.

If you really want to get into showing, look at the top show breeders: Luke Roebuck, Stan Shubel, Stephen Kwartler, etc. But it will be hard to make money there since you're trying to beat the people who also breed your strains. You would have to make a new strain, get it breeding true, get it winning shows, and then sell it to breeders who are doing the same as you.

A better path might be to import guppies and sell the fry in America. I could never afford ATFG's shipping, but I was able to get some second generation fry from his strains from an American breeder who offered a LAG on priority shipping. If you can breed Asian guppies to meet American show standards, you might have a solid niche.


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

I bred and sold guppies a few years ago. I did most of my importing from Thailand. I took a break due to health issues for a year or so and am now starting to get back in the hobby. I sold everything I had when I decided to take a break accept for one strain I was working on that was a cross of luke Roebuck half black pastels and ATFG blue galaxy. They ended up making a good looking half black AOC that is original. I have never showed guppies so not sure how theyd place but I really like them. I recently purchased some award winning full greens and some moscows but as of now the males are separated from the females except for the greens. Hoping to have some IFGA worthy full green babies in a month or so. You can find some good deals on aquabid but you need to purchase from well known breeders, not people who buy from breeders and just throw them in tanks and let them breed. If you're looking for some unique strains check out guppy train on Facebook. I plan on picking upa cpl of his strains as I get tanks set up.


----------



## fireshadow2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Can I see some pictures?


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

dumbo ear guppies are relatively "new" and are fetching a hefty price. I've also heard very good things about guppy train on facebook (who apparently is somehow involved, or is, or donates to, disabled vets); and the only complaint I've heard is you can only contact/do business with them via facebook.


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

If you REALLY want some black moscows, we've got a bunch of breeders up here (no idea where they sell them since I never see them anywhere). We have an auction next weekend. At the beginning, they go for big money, but at the end they end up going for half the minimum bid per trio ($1). People end up buying them as feeders.

If you want, I can see if I can get some cheap at the end and send them to you for plus what ever it costs me to get a heat pack and ship them. (If you want to work something out, PM me as I'll probably forget to check back here)


----------

